# Pied or mottled?



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi

Can any one tell me the difference between pied and mottled in pigeon?

Thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

both cause white patches, generally mottling is not as consistent or easy to work with as pied genes, Pied genes create, saddles, magpies, shields etc, mottle genes often show themselves on spread or recessive red birds and tend to effect the shield area the most but this is not a hard and fast rule. It is believed there are multiple mottle and piebald genes with differing expressions depending on base colours, patterns etc.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks 

So it has nothing to do with the size of the patches but rather the pattern?


----------

